
Boeing Brags About Size of Its Rocket, Says SpaceX's Is Too Small for NASA - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/boeing-brags-about-size-of-its-rocket-says-spacexs-is-1825677838/amp?__twitter_impression=true
======
yosito
Technique is much more important than size.

